# Deep scratches to side and rim (PICS)



## LadyEsq (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't even want to talk about how this happened. I need to focus on how to fix it, so I don't actually start crying.

So yeah, this happened.

Taken immediately after the incident. (passenger side, under the door)









When I got home I gently washed the area to see what was scratch vs dirt.

















Deepest scratch (with flash)









The rim (front right rim)









My questions are: 
1. Can this be repaired/removed with one of those scratch removal services (where they don't need to repaint the entire panel)? It doesn't have to look like new, just not be obvious.

2. Should I repair the rim? I was thinking of going to this shop after seeing their video. My concern is potential damage to the tire or rim by trying to repair it.

https://youtu.be/EIFBZxR_VOo

3. Any suggestions for how to fix this in a cost effective manner? My birthday is end of this month and I'd prefer to not have this repair be my gift to myself.

Thanks!

P.S. DIY isn't an option for me. I read those threads and my eyes just glossed over lol.


----------



## annoyingmouse (Apr 3, 2013)

I know that any damage to a new car is major bummer, but at least that is a less than noticeable area. When a scratch is completely through all layers of paint, there is no way to "buff it out". The panel will need to be repainted if you ever want it to look new again, but since it's basically under the car, you may want to try your luck with touch up paint first. Your wheel isn't really any worse than the tire shop did to me last time I bought my car shoes...


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

The wheel needs to be repaired and painted. Many place will do quick and dirty repairs for 50-100. It will not be 'factory like'.. but cosmetically it will be indistinguishable, and face it- youre gonna curb it again.

The rocker panel needs repaint. Buffing will NOT work. Go to a body shop. $200-400. I'm going out on a limb here, but a nervous female atty in a new BMW will not get great pricing. 

Repairing dings, scratches and minor damage is just good maintenance. Stuff happens. I have no issues with well executed paint- its the fly by night stuff that makes me nuts...so get it done right!

GL


----------



## LadyEsq (Jul 28, 2014)

ard said:


> The wheel needs to be repaired and painted. Many place will do quick and dirty repairs for 50-100. It will not be 'factory like'.. but cosmetically it will be indistinguishable, and face it- youre gonna curb it again.
> 
> The rocker panel needs repaint. Buffing will NOT work. Go to a body shop. $200-400. I'm going out on a limb here, but a nervous female atty in a new BMW will not get great pricing.
> 
> ...


Lol @ nervous female attorney. And here I thought showing up with a BMW would be cause enough for a higher price.

I made an appointment to get the paint, rim and 2 dings some idiot put on my side panel fixed. I got estimates without having to disclose my gender or profession . If the final cost is drastically higher than my quote, then I'll put on my lawyer hat and negotiate.

I'll take pics and report back!

Thanks everyone. It's nice having people who understand why this matters. Some of friends think I'm overreacting.


----------



## LadyEsq (Jul 28, 2014)

All done! I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## justinnum1 (Nov 22, 2011)

in 1 day?


----------

